# Claiming Provincial Tuition After Moving Provinces



## senorpanqueque (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey there, 

My wife and I moved during 2013 from Ontario to Nova Scotia, and both still have tuition to claim from the past. Both of us have MORE in federal tuition available than in provincial tuition available. 

According to taxtips.ca, "If you moved to another province after carrying forward tuition and education amounts, then you will use the federal unused tuition and education amounts from your notice of assessment as a carry-forward when completing the provincial Schedule 11 for your new province of residence, unless you moved to Ontario, Prince Edward Island, or Québec."

In addition, SimpleTax, which I'm using to file, has a "hint" that implies the same: "If you lived in another province or territory on December 31, 2012, enter your unused federal amount."

This doesn't make sense to me, as this would mean we are essentially claiming provincial tuition we no longer have, at least as far as I'm concerned.

I appreciate any advice on the subject!


----------



## kreyszig (Jan 16, 2013)

senorpanqueque said:


> Hey there,
> 
> My wife and I moved during 2013 from Ontario to Nova Scotia, and both still have tuition to claim from the past. Both of us have MORE in federal tuition available than in provincial tuition available.
> 
> ...


When I moved from Quebec to Ontario in 2009, I was in the same situation as you, i.e. my provincial tution credits were significantly lower than my federal credits. I used the federal amount for my first tax report in Ontario as prescribed at that time.


----------



## senorpanqueque (Mar 13, 2014)

kreyszig said:


> When I moved from Quebec to Ontario in 2009, I was in the same situation as you, i.e. my provincial tution credits were significantly lower than my federal credits. I used the federal amount for my first tax report in Ontario as prescribed at that time.


Thanks for the response! It seems like this is what we are asked to do, but it just doesn't make sense to me. I'm basically claiming tax credits I no longer have. Do you know if this situation would change if I were to get a Nova Scotia NOA before I file. I'm planning to claim the Graduation Retention Rebate, and to do that, I need to send them a letter proving graduation, and then they send me an updated Nova Scotia NOA.


----------



## kreyszig (Jan 16, 2013)

senorpanqueque said:


> Thanks for the response! It seems like this is what we are asked to do, but it just doesn't make sense to me. I'm basically claiming tax credits I no longer have. Do you know if this situation would change if I were to get a Nova Scotia NOA before I file. I'm planning to claim the Graduation Retention Rebate, and to do that, I need to send them a letter proving graduation, and then they send me an updated Nova Scotia NOA.


I am not sure what you mean when you say that you are claiming tax credits that you no longer have. I think you should see it as a transfer of tax credits from on province to the other, but these credits are reassessed. This I don't know about your other questions sorry...


----------



## senorpanqueque (Mar 13, 2014)

kreyszig said:


> I am not sure what you mean when you say that you are claiming tax credits that you no longer have. I think you should see it as a transfer of tax credits from on province to the other, but these credits are reassessed. This I don't know about your other questions sorry...


I guess what I mean is if in reality, I have 5000 dollars in federal tuition available, and 0 dollars in provincial tuition available, it tells me to claim 5000 and 5000 federal and provincial, respectively. This is turn, lowers my provincial tax payable despite that I had already used the provincial portion in past years.


----------



## kreyszig (Jan 16, 2013)

senorpanqueque said:


> I guess what I mean is if in reality, I have 5000 dollars in federal tuition available, and 0 dollars in provincial tuition available, it tells me to claim 5000 and 5000 federal and provincial, respectively. This is turn, lowers my provincial tax payable despite that I had already used the provincial portion in past years.


Ok sorry, I had not understood that you had used all your provincial credits. I had not touched mine when I moved. You might still be able to claim the federal amount, I don't know. I would contact the revenue agency and ask them to make sure.


----------

